# Knit-leader KL-116



## cottonspinner (Aug 15, 2011)

The manual for my Brother KnitKing KH-230 refers to a knit-leader KL-116 attachment. It shows how the leader is attached to the bed, but it doesn't say what it does. I don't have the knit-leader but I am curious.
Can someone tell me what the purpose of the leader is?
thanks


----------



## Kathleen's daughter (Jul 31, 2011)

It's like a pasta-machine that you run a graph into with the outline of the piece of the garment e.g the sleeve you intend to knit. Once the depth and width of the sample you've knitted in the tension you want is measured in terms of rows per centimetre and stitches per centimetre, then you twirl dials or whatever to correspond. As you knit row after row, the graph will feed through at a rate that matches the numbers you've fed in, and that way an exact copy of the outline can be reproduced.

It's a good thing to have.


----------



## cottonspinner (Aug 15, 2011)

Does it control the KM in any way or does it just keep track of your position in the project so that the operator can select the proper functions?
I don't see how it control the KM.
I am asking because there are two on e-bay that I might be interested in. One shows no model # but has a lot of other stuff that goes with it, and is a Brother. The other is a KL-116 that doesn't have any extras or manual.
I thought that if it only counted rows, etc. I might be able to use either.
Thanks for any help.


----------



## kyriakoulla (Jul 11, 2011)

The only thing it does is allow you to graph your pattern , and as you move across it shows you when you need to decrease or increase. It is not making a difference to your knitting. Hopes this helps


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

Gives a more accurate fit for your garments


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

I'm glad you asked about a Knit Leader. I have one and have never taken it out of the box. I didn't know what it was for either.


----------



## Osunny (Jan 29, 2011)

I just got a Knit Leader with a machine I just purchased. It looks like it could be interchangeable between machines. I purchased a demo model Brother KH230 28 years ago but the Knit Leader didn't come with it. I love this machine! I am thinking about purchasing a ribber for it now. I've always hand manipulated my ribbing or did mock ribbing. 

My sister in love is wanting to learn the knitting machine and I'm going to be putting her on the KH230...


----------



## GG43 (Sep 28, 2011)

What fun to read a message relating to the same problem I am trying to solve.I've attached the knit-leader but wondering if a "dress pattern" might be a good thing to trace around.Any suggestions?


----------



## Osunny (Jan 29, 2011)

GG43 said:


> What fun to read a message relating to the same problem I am trying to solve.I've attached the knit-leader but wondering if a "dress pattern" might be a good thing to trace around.Any suggestions?


I'm going to be setting mine up after this weekend and I will be following this thread. I guess I would answer your question with a question. Do you really want to make this dress? If so, go for it! As for me... I think I would go something without such an investment in yarn. Maybe a shrug with tapered arms or a smaller sweater...???

Keep up this thread so we can all learn something....


----------



## pahlfor (Jul 28, 2011)

I have one but it took paper with sprocket holes on the sides and I could not find it so I rebuilt it with rubber rollers on a metal presser roller so I can run butcher paper in it and I just finished the table today so when the finish is dry I can move it in the house set up the my Brother Profile 551 with ribber and leader and start using it. When I get it done I will have to put a photo of it on line . If you need to rebuild your leader I can show you how.


----------



## pahlfor (Jul 28, 2011)

I have one but it took paper with sprocket holes on the sides and I could not find it so I rebuilt it with rubber rollers on a metal presser roller so I can run butcher paper in it and I just finished the table today so when the finish is dry I can move it in the house set up the my Brother Profile 551 with ribber and leader and start using it. When I get it done I will have to put a photo of it on line . If you need to rebuild your leader I can show you how.


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

pahlfor said:


> I have one but it took paper with sprocket holes on the sides and I could not find it so I rebuilt it with rubber rollers on a metal presser roller so I can run butcher paper in it and I just finished the table today so when the finish is dry I can move it in the house set up the my Brother Profile 551 with ribber and leader and start using it. When I get it done I will have to put a photo of it on line . If you need to rebuild your leader I can show you how.


My goodness! Please, post a pic. You are so clever. Can you come to Oklahoma for an extended visit?


----------



## pahlfor (Jul 28, 2011)

I can not drive anymore because I go blind with any flash of light but you are welcome to come to the White Mountains of Arizona and visit, I'm an old Disabled Veteran and my wife and I do crafts because I have to do something just to keep going. I do Upholstery, Tailoring, Sewing Machine repair, and now I'm going to learn Knitting. I just finished restoring a New Home sewing machine that came off the line Sep. 26 1889, and am working on a Davis sewing Machine Serial Number 6 Manufactured May 7, 1854, I love doing all of this, and so dose my wife Annie.


----------



## pahlfor (Jul 28, 2011)

I can not drive anymore because I go blind with any flash of light but you are welcome to come to the White Mountains of Arizona and visit, I'm an old Disabled Veteran and my wife and I do crafts because I have to do something just to keep going. I do Upholstery, Tailoring, Sewing Machine repair, and now I'm going to learn Knitting. I just finished restoring a New Home sewing machine that came off the line Sep. 26 1889, and am working on a Davis sewing Machine Serial Number 6 Manufactured May 7, 1854, I love doing all of this, and so dose my wife Annie.


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

pahlfor said:


> I can not drive anymore because I go blind with any flash of light but you are welcome to come to the White Mountains of Arizona and visit, I'm an old Disabled Veteran and my wife and I do crafts because I have to do something just to keep going. I do Upholstery, Tailoring, Sewing Machine repair, and now I'm going to learn Knitting. I just finished restoring a New Home sewing machine that came off the line Sep. 26 1889, and am working on a Davis sewing Machine Serial Number 6 Manufactured May 7, 1854, I love doing all of this, and so dose my wife Annie.


Sounds like you and Annie have a blessed union. I'm very glad for you both. And, I'll be glad to benefit from your cleverness.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

I set up my KL116 and am ready to start knitting tension swatches. OM-Goodness, this is easy peasy as one of our wonderful KM knitters would say 
If you have not decided on which KL unit to buy, get the KL116 with all the parts...There is a set of 19 or 20 gauge/rulers, a plastic cm ruler, 2 metal sheet rollers, the KL unit, 2 L brackets to secure it to the KM, and the manual, also the sheets of mylar and the very long flexable pins, plus the plastic storage tube with the graph on the side showing which gauge ruler to use according to your 40 st measurement in cm. It would cost a lot to try and find all the parts seperately esp. considering s/h for each little thing and no gt you'd be able to get the essentials if they are not included. 
I'm going to try to use dry erase markers on my sheets.
I have the manual plus the beginner and intermediate user instruction books on a dvd. I can try to email an attachment or two if I have internet addresses to forward them to. Send a PM if you want instructions...


----------



## pahlfor (Jul 28, 2011)

I got the table in the house and started put my knitting machine together, the brackets that hold the ribber to the knitting machine were bent and one broken so I welded them and straitened them and the outer brackets were missing and I can't find any on line so I made some. in the morning I will drill holes so I can screw them to the table, and I have to make a thread stand for the yarn. should have it done before noon.


----------



## lolyfrenchfrog (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm in Show Low , AZ

Any one near me ?
Kirby


----------



## Rosalind (Jul 20, 2011)

I really must get my machines out of storage. All this talk about knitting machines is making me eager to do some machine knitting. My machines have been packed away for a long time now.

I have a Knitleader (KL116). On one of the plastic sheet, in permanent marker, I drew a raglan sleeve shape with a v-neck in every size from about 18" chest up to the biggest size that fitted on the sheet on one half of the sheet. On the other half I did the same with a drop-sleeve. On a separate sheet I drew the sleeves. Hope this makes sense. Contact me if you want to know more.


----------



## Kathleen's daughter (Jul 31, 2011)

Umm - I would get the Brother as it has extras and a good performance


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

There was a KL116 for 24.95 on ebay yesterday...


----------



## RikkiLou (Jul 15, 2011)

KateWood said:


> I set up my KL116 and am ready to start knitting tension swatches. OM-Goodness, this is easy peasy as one of our wonderful KM knitters would say
> If you have not decided on which KL unit to buy, get the KL116 with all the parts...There is a set of 19 or 20 gauge/rulers, a plastic cm ruler, 2 metal sheet rollers, the KL unit, 2 L brackets to secure it to the KM, and the manual, also the sheets of mylar and the very long flexable pins, plus the plastic storage tube with the graph on the side showing which gauge ruler to use according to your 40 st measurement in cm. It would cost a lot to try and find all the parts seperately esp. considering s/h for each little thing and no gt you'd be able to get the essentials if they are not included.
> I'm going to try to use dry erase markers on my sheets.
> I have the manual plus the beginner and intermediate user instruction books on a dvd. I can try to email an attachment or two if I have internet addresses to forward them to. Send a PM if you want instructions...


have you thought about using China Marking pens? I think you can get them at any chain office supply store, they are refillable-leads made by Listo-back/or red. and it will wipe of with facial tissue.


----------



## RikkiLou (Jul 15, 2011)

KateWood said:


> I set up my KL116 and am ready to start knitting tension swatches. OM-Goodness, this is easy peasy as one of our wonderful KM knitters would say
> If you have not decided on which KL unit to buy, get the KL116 with all the parts...There is a set of 19 or 20 gauge/rulers, a plastic cm ruler, 2 metal sheet rollers, the KL unit, 2 L brackets to secure it to the KM, and the manual, also the sheets of mylar and the very long flexable pins, plus the plastic storage tube with the graph on the side showing which gauge ruler to use according to your 40 st measurement in cm. It would cost a lot to try and find all the parts seperately esp. considering s/h for each little thing and no gt you'd be able to get the essentials if they are not included.
> I'm going to try to use dry erase markers on my sheets.
> I have the manual plus the beginner and intermediate user instruction books on a dvd. I can try to email an attachment or two if I have internet addresses to forward them to. Send a PM if you want instructions...


have you thought about using China Marking pens? I think you can get them at any chain office supply store, they are refillable-leads made by Listo-back/or red. and it will wipe of with facial tissue.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

have you thought about using China Marking pens? I think you can get them at any chain office supply store, they are refillable-leads made by Listo-back/or red. and it will wipe of with facial tissue.[/quote]

I'll look for those if the dry erase markers don't work well, thanks.


----------



## Beth Standing (Mar 22, 2011)

I have always used a Knitleader and believe it to be the best invention out, ones your pattern has been drawn, you make a tension swatch and put the figures in, it is brilliant, it means you dont need to follow a pattern only the graph on the machine and hey presto..................I honestly think it is wonderful and would not think of using my knitting machine without itxxxBeth


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

Beth Standing said:


> I have always used a Knitleader and believe it to be the best invention out, ones your pattern has been drawn, you make a tension swatch and put the figures in, it is brilliant, it means you dont need to follow a pattern only the graph on the machine and hey presto..................I honestly think it is wonderful and would not think of using my knitting machine without itxxxBeth


Well, Beth, I guess I need to get one of my two knit leaders out of the closet and learn how to use it.
Thanks for your input and to all the others on this thread.


----------



## sweetbb (Jun 12, 2015)

Hi,

I got mine today. It is very old, and it is marked as "Empisal Pattnergraph. It is identical to the Knit-leader KL-116. Any tips on how to service it will be most welcome. When I activate the feeding lever, the gear that is supposed to advance the mylar sheet moves very slowly, too slowly I think.

Regards,
Brian
South Africa
2015-06-12


----------



## Angela c (Dec 12, 2013)

This may help you,






I wouldn't be with out mine :thumbup:


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLezPGIR4gsIeajlPZIo6JM4X2jB7PMos9 Here is a list of youtube videos from theanswerlady and askjack. It covers how to clean anything you have for the knitting machine - I am sure there is a video for you!  Ann


----------



## Tallie9 (Jul 24, 2012)

sweetbb said:


> Hi,
> I got mine today. It is very old, and it is marked as "Empisal Pattnergraph. It is identical to the Knit-leader KL-116. Any tips on how to service it will be most welcome. When I activate the feeding lever, the gear that is supposed to advance the mylar sheet moves very slowly, too slowly I think.
> /quote]
> 
> ...


----------



## sweetbb (Jun 12, 2015)

Thank you Ladies. I did not expect such wonderful responses in such a short time.

I've just come from a demo, and I have ordered a Seruba 747 overlocker. It feels so different to the domestic Empisal overlocker that I have worked with before. Wish me luck.......

Thank you,
Brian 
South Africa.


----------

